# Can I use the Westell VersaLink D90 -327W15 -06 router for my CABLE wireless network?



## billoyancey (Dec 24, 2008)

Switched from DSL to Cable today. Can I still use the Westell VersaLink for my wireless network? There just don't seem to be enough jacks to make it happen. My connection now is this: Cable to Modem, Modem Ethernet to Computer Ethernet. 
As we all know, the router has an ethernet jack, and when I attempt to incorporate it, though my printer responds wirelessly, I lose my internet connection. 
Am I missing something, or is this just not possible?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, the WAN interface to that modem/router is from a DSL line. You need a standard Ethernet equipped router for the cable account.


----------



## jmmcc691 (Jan 20, 2009)

You know it's horrible that people lend advise without doing the proper research. Really breaks the internet.

In regards to your router; depending on what phone company has branded that router, it may be possible to configure the WAN Port the Ethernet 1. 
You may check Advanced WAN> Multiple VTC you can change the WAN Port. If that is not there try Advanced WAN> WAN


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I stand corrected... maybe. I tried this with one that I have from Verizon and that option is not available.

Here's the user's manual for that unit, give it a try. http://www.westell.com/images/pdf/327w11_06_ug.pdf


----------

